

Ask HN: What problems if solved, are you willing to pay for? - bosky101

Just curious...<p>Inspired by this thread by vijayanands<p>http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-are-problems-you-face-if-solved-youd-pay-for ( for startups in india )
======
ColinWright
World peace.

More seriously, I have ...

* ... more than 7 ideas for Apps that I think could make money, and no way to connect with people that have complementary skills to mine;

* ... skills that people find useful, but no way to find those who will pay for them;

* ... complex travel arrangements and already pay 4 different people money for different aspects, then spend stupid amounts of time coordinating them;

* ... large amounts of paperwork that I need to deal with, and then file;

* ... a hatred of cooking, but greater hatred of "ready-meals";

* ... many more, but I have no idea what you're really looking for. I suspect neither have you.

------
bosky101
Inspired by this thread [http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-are-problems-you-
face-if-...](http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-are-problems-you-face-if-
solved-youd-pay-for) ( for startups in india )

